# what kind of sticky info would you like to see?



## Easy Rhino (Jan 5, 2010)

ive been going through the current stickys for this subforum and they are all a tad out of date. most of the information simply is no longer useful or irrelevant.

so what kind of info do you all think would be most helpful as a sticky?


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2010)

Installing Linux how to.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 5, 2010)

erocker said:


> Installing Linux how to.



but there are so many different flavors of linux. perhaps a sticky of links to the most popular linux distros howto docs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> but there are so many different flavors of linux. perhaps a sticky of links to the most popular linux distros howto docs.



that would be lame. if we just link how to do something then we arent really helping are we? i say either I or some other volenteer justs runs by an install of the most popular codbases like debian etc. or the big distros. once you get the big guys down its all simple from their anyway.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 6, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> that would be lame. if we just link how to do something then we arent really helping are we? i say either I or some other volenteer justs runs by an install of the most popular codbases like debian etc. or the big distros. once you get the big guys down its all simple from their anyway.



Aren't they all really easy to install?
Anyway, I'd volunteer for that, since I'm about to reformat my laptop and install Solaris, Fedora, and XP x64


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Aren't they all really easy to install?
> Anyway, I'd volunteer for that, since I'm about to reformat my laptop and install Solaris, Fedora, and XP x64



o ya their all pretty easy. but sometimes people dont understand the partitioners


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 6, 2010)

How about a comparison between gpu's and resolutions.  It could be vauge by series or detailed by card.

I do have to 2nd the attention to the current stickies, some are just too outdated and would be better salvaged and made into a new thead.



DirectorC said:


> Relates to Linux/*nix?





Lol I fail, thought this was in the Comments and Feeback section which would apply to the entire forum.  My bad.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 6, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> How about a comparison between gpu's and resolutions



Relates to Linux/*nix?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 6, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> o ya their all pretty easy. but sometimes people dont understand the partitioners



Well, if you'd like me to make/assist with making a guide, I'd be more than happy to assist


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 6, 2010)

alright well if you guys wanna put something together work it out. i will unstick the current stickies and make a place holder for the new info. when you get it done, post it up and i will sticky it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Well, if you'd like me to make/assist with making a guide, I'd be more than happy to assist



whanna split up the distros? what ones do you want to do?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 6, 2010)

i will see if i can get wiak to put together a new BSD how-to for installation.


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 6, 2010)

How about how to make atheros wireless in laptops work with ubuntu/kubuntu?


----------



## Duxx (Jan 6, 2010)

dcf-joe said:


> How about how to make atheros wireless in laptops work with ubuntu/kubuntu?



Thats pretty specific.. probably wouldn't be useful for a huge amount of people.  I do think the stickies need a little jump start though


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i will see if i can get wiak to put together a new BSD how-to for installation.


that would be awesome i hate BSD (call no BSD *touches nose*)



dcf-joe said:


> How about how to make atheros wireless in laptops work with ubuntu/kubuntu?



um. i can try. i dont have an atheros card though so id need someone to test it. to validate.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 6, 2010)

dcf-joe said:


> How about how to make atheros wireless in laptops work with ubuntu/kubuntu?



you can get great information about that in the ubuntu forums. i dont want to reinvent the wheel with our stickies.


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 6, 2010)

The reason why I say that is because I have tried the madwifi tutorials so many times, but my wireless adapter will never work with ubuntu/kubuntu


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> you can get great information about that in the ubuntu forums. i dont want to reinvent there wheel with our stickies.



well i dont think it would be a bad thing. as long as we didnt spend alot of time on it. something like 2 sentences "this is how to activate atheros cards" and a /code tag would be bad ya think? I mean if we spend the time to go through like 10 OS's im at your mercy but. are we making it all one? or do you want me to do it like my reviews in the past? and my and cheese anish just tag team?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 6, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> whanna split up the distros? what ones do you want to do?


Sure. I only got 3 distros, Linux Mint, Solaris(will be getting shortly), Fedora 12



Solaris17 said:


> that would be awesome i hate BSD (call no BSD *touches nose*)


Bullocks 


Solaris17 said:


> well i dont think it would be a bad thing. as long as we didnt spend alot of time on it. something like 2 sentences "this is how to activate atheros cards" and a /code tag would be bad ya think? I mean if we spend the time to go through like 10 OS's im at your mercy but. are we making it all one? or do you want me to do it like my reviews in the past? and my and cheese anish just tag team?



I'm confused on what exactly I/we are doing. Just showing different screenies on how to install it all?
Sol, I'll be on Steam for a little while if you wanna hit me up


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Sure. I only got 3 distros, Linux Mint, Solaris(will be getting shortly), Fedora 12
> 
> 
> Bullocks
> ...



im not entirely sure exactly what he wants us to do. like. does he want us to put it in one big thread. does he want us only to focus on installs? or does he want us to do like a review?(includes installs) we wont know more until he is done lolligaging


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 6, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> im not entirely sure exactly what he wants us to do. like. does he want us to put it in one big thread. does he want us only to focus on installs? or does he want us to do like a review?(includes installs) we wont know more until he is done lolligaging



 Alright. I'll be on Steam anyway if you wanna discuss some possible ideas. I think a combo thread 
from both of us would be cool. Doing dual/tri boots as well could be good info.
I gotta take all my stuff off my laptop first though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 6, 2010)

here is the thing. if someone frequents TPU and decides they want to give linux a shot the first place they may look is this subforum. i think as a sticky we should have very basic information that points those people in the right direction and sort of gives them an idea of what to be ready for when the time comes to install whatever distro they want. 

with all the information readily available on the net using a simple google search, i dont see the point in simply adding the same info to this subforum. rather, we should cater our info to tech enthusiasts who frequent tpu. i am going to ask fox34 to redo his linux and sli thread. those types of threads are very relevant to group of people. another example would be overclocking tools for linux and hardware monitoring tools and what not.

so try to think along those lines when coming up with ideas. a walkthrough of how to install ubuntu/fedora/suse may be useful to a first timer, but it is also a bit redundant because you can go to their official websites and get the same info straight from the horses mouth. maybe cater that kind of howto towards a more technically savvy person (yea know, the people who post on tpu!)


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> here is the thing. if someone frequents TPU and decides they want to give linux a shot the first place they may look is this subforum. i think as a sticky we should have very basic information that points those people in the right direction and sort of gives them an idea of what to be ready for when the time comes to install whatever distro they want.
> 
> with all the information readily available on the net using a simple google search, i dont see the point in simply adding the same info to this subforum. rather, we should cater our info to tech enthusiasts who frequent tpu. i am going to ask fox34 to redo his linux and sli thread. those types of threads are very relevant to group of people. another example would be overclocking tools for linux and hardware monitoring tools and what not.
> 
> so try to think along those lines when coming up with ideas. a walkthrough of how to install ubuntu/fedora/suse may be useful to a first timer, but it is also a bit redundant because you can go to their official websites and get the same info straight from the horses mouth. maybe cater that kind of howto towards a more technically savvy person (yea know, the people who post on tpu!)




so what do you want us to do?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 6, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> so what do you want us to do?



whatever you want! i have never bothered using any overclocking or monitoring tools in linux. i don't plan to either since i use the command line. however, most people require a desktop and like all the cool features linux provides. maybe somebody would like to explore overclocking in linux and hardware monitoring tools, do an install on them to see how they work, and then put up a howto on it.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 6, 2010)

I could try some of that tomorrow. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> whatever you want! i have never bothered using any overclocking or monitoring tools in linux. i don't plan to either since i use the command line. however, most people require a desktop and like all the cool features linux provides. maybe somebody would like to explore overclocking in linux and hardware monitoring tools, do an install on them to see how they work, and then put up a howto on it.



tay. but imma fight you if you don't give us direction. because you have to understand that our version of simple is different from a linux noob. that being said their is technically alot we can just "link them too" on the ubuntu suse etc. forums. and that the things we post may not be something a novice would be comfortable doing.


----------



## dir_d (Jan 6, 2010)

sticky links to the basic commands of linux and bsd ie grep, su, ls, kill -9. When i was learning nix/bsd i often wanted to learn how to create a script give the right attributes to execute the file and how to put it in crontab.


----------

